
A review of SARS-CoV-2 and the testis - graeme
https://www.rbmojournal.com/article/S1472-6483(20)30388-6/fulltext
======
graeme
Note for moderators. The original title was too long. I could not shorten it
coherently, so I just cut off the intro. Here is the full title if you would
like to add it:

Testicular pain as an unusual presentation of COVID-19: a brief review of
SARS-CoV-2 and the testis

